# My Cichlid Caves



## Takemefishing (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello All,
I am new to this forum(as of yesterday)  I found the forum while searching for "make your own cichlid caves) I was redirected to this forum and a thread by bface1212. He made an amazing flagstone background project. The project itself was way to complicated for little me, but he did inspire me. I purchased some flagstone garden edging from the home*depot and got to work drilling some pretty deep wholes(caves)  My fish just adore them and i already have 2 that claimed them as their homes. The rock is very easy to drill into. I used a small masonary bit. It took me 2 whole days,and alot of arm strength(which i don't really have), so my arms are hurting today, but it was worth it  Here are some pictures. The one in the far back(left) actually is a double piece that connected. There is a cave on the side that's not viewable in the pic. They are not connected in the inside, so they are seperate condo's :lol: Hope you like it!










This is a picture of the double cave in my tank. Again, the side entrance is covered by that plant(that the fish seem to love to nibble on)










This is one that my convict claimed rather quickly.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat idea, thanks for sharing!! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Takemefishing (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Natalie, It was alot of fun! And thank you for the welcome


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like your subtrait!!! They are nice and large but not bad large!!! These look awsome!!! that happened to me while adding some caves in to my tank. My fish swated my hand away from the new cave and took it right from me before i was even finished...i have some driftwood in there now that i hope the fish will use. Also the fry will love some of the moss too i bet. Welcome!! :fish:


----------



## Takemefishing (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Max  It's funny, When i first got the tank I spent alot of $ getting it to my liking (as we all do). So I figured i would save a bit, and use the gravel I already had. It was very light colored (browns and tans). I did the whole tank, And i hated it  The tank is right by my PC, everytime i looked at it i was upset at myself for settling. Needless to say, I took all the fish out and changed it to the grey you see. I tend to gravitate more in the direction of dark colors. I am very free spirited, but even my furniture is all black, I just don't get it :wink:

Here is a better look at the gravel in the tank. I also have drift wood (although most is hidden) sorry for the glare, I tried.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

nice idea!!


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Pretty cool caves, share ideas is the way :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet, what a nice surprise :thumb: 
I was about to skip over your post, thinking it was yet another substrat encrusted hunk of PVC.


> These look awsome


+1 on that


----------

